
Preventing impossible game levels using cryptography - robheaton
https://robertheaton.com/preventing-impossible-game-levels-using-cryptography/
======
lucb1e
I had to skim down 3500 words to figure out that this article was just trying
to explain PKI and isn't actually interesting to me as I already know how
asymmetric encryption and signatures work.

The title is meant to be fun, I get that, but a subtitle a la "Explaining
public-key infrastructure with a game example" would have clued me in and
saved everyone some time...

The story is also a bit, idk. First spend three screenfuls of text walls and
diagrams explaining what public key encryption is and then have another
participant say "but we knew that already". It might have something to do with
the cynical voice in my head going "you don't say", but it also makes me
wonder why they didn't cut the explaining person off after the first two
sentences. The story doesn't really seem to work.

